# Video Driver Issues (Resolution and KDE3/4)



## Lego (Feb 4, 2009)

ok so i've tried kde4 and it won't boot at all on my system.  so I wipped everything and put kde3.5 back. so this is the situation.

fresh install of 7.0-RELEASE, upgraded to 7.1-RELEASE, portsnap'd, installed kde 3.5, portmaster -a.

I have an onboard intel videocard, disabled, and am using a Radeon 2400 HD (PCI not PCIe).

These are the results I have using KRandRTray.

Vesa Driver (on RadeonHD)
Resolutions: 
	1280x1024 @ 61Hz
	1152x864 @ 76Hz
	1024x768 @ 85Hz

RadeonHD Driver (on RadeonHD)
Resolutions: 
	1024x768 @ 61Hz

Vesa Driver (on Intel)
Resolutions:
	1280x1024 @ 61Hz
	1024x768 @ 85Hz

Intel Driver (on Intel)
Resolutions:
	1152x864 @ 75Hz
	1024x768 @ 85Hz

i810 Driver (on Intel)
Resolutions:
	1152x864 @ 75Hz
	1024x768 @ 85Hz

I really want to run my RadeonHD at something higher then 1024x768 (can't even see higher if unless i use vesa).  I have tried to force it, and force the refresh rate.  

Is it the card itself, or the drivers, the monitor, or what? 
And is this why I can't seem to get kde4 to boot?


----------



## adamk (Feb 4, 2009)

How, exactly, have you tried to force it?  You should be able to add modelines to the monitor section to get them added to xrandr and use the PreferredMode option to get X to use one of those modes by default.

I've done this with the 'radeon' driver (which you could also use) but I'm pretty sure this is possible for any xrandr 1.2 capable driver (which includes radeonhd).

And, no, I'm sure this has nothing to do with KDE4 not working.

Adam


----------



## Lego (Feb 4, 2009)

Ok, I forgot to mention the Radeon Card has 2 DVI outputs, and an S-Video Output, I always have the S-Video connected to my TV, and my monitor hooked up with a DVI-to-VGA adapter, and when I "identify monitors" with KRandRTay. my actual monitor shows up at number 2 :S

This is how I tried to force it... Im Assuming I did it wrong.

```
Section "ServerLayout"
	Identifier     "X.org Configured"
	Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0
	Screen      1  "Screen1" RightOf "Screen0"
	InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"
	InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"
EndSection

Section "Files"
	RgbPath      "/usr/local/share/X11/rgb"
	ModulePath   "/usr/local/lib/xorg/modules"
	FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/misc/"
	FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/TTF/"
	FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/OTF"
	FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/Type1/"
	FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/"
	FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/"
EndSection

Section "Module"
	Load  "GLcore"
	Load  "dbe"
	Load  "dri"
	Load  "extmod"
	Load  "glx"
	Load  "record"
	Load  "xtrap"
	Load  "freetype"
	Load  "type1"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
	Identifier  "Keyboard0"
	Driver      "kbd"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
	Identifier  "Mouse0"
	Driver      "mouse"
	Option	    "Protocol" "auto"
	Option	    "Device" "/dev/sysmouse"
	Option	    "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"
EndSection

Section "Monitor"
	Identifier   "Monitor0"
	VendorName   "Monitor Vendor"
	ModelName    "Monitor Model"
	HorizSync    30-107
        VertRefresh  48-120
EndSection

Section "Monitor"
	Identifier   "Monitor1"
	VendorName   "Monitor Vendor"
	ModelName    "Monitor Model"
	HorizSync    30-107
	VertRefresh  48-120
EndSection

Section "Device"
        ### Available Driver options are:-
        ### Values: <i>: integer, <f>: float, <bool>: "True"/"False",
        ### <string>: "String", <freq>: "<f> Hz/kHz/MHz"
        ### [arg]: arg optional
        #Option     "NoAccel"            	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "AccelMethod"        	# [<str>]
        #Option     "offscreensize"      	# [<str>]
        #Option     "SWcursor"           	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "ignoreconnector"    	# [<str>]
        #Option     "forcereduced"       	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "forcedpi"           	# <i>
        #Option     "useconfiguredmonitor" 	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "HPD"                	# <str>
        #Option     "NoRandr"            	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "RRUseXF86Edid"      	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "RROutputOrder"      	# [<str>]
        #Option     "TVMode"             	# [<str>]
	Identifier  "Card0"
	Driver      "radeonhd"
	VendorName  "ATI Technologies Inc"
	BoardName   "Unknown Board"
	BusID       "PCI:2:0:0"
EndSection

Section "Device"
        ### Available Driver options are:-
        ### Values: <i>: integer, <f>: float, <bool>: "True"/"False",
        ### <string>: "String", <freq>: "<f> Hz/kHz/MHz"
        ### [arg]: arg optional
        #Option     "NoAccel"            	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "SWcursor"           	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "ColorKey"           	# <i>
        #Option     "CacheLines"         	# <i>
        #Option     "Dac6Bit"            	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "DRI"                	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "NoDDC"              	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "ShowCache"          	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "XvMCSurfaces"       	# <i>
        #Option     "PageFlip"           	# [<bool>]
	Identifier  "Card1"
	Driver      "i810"
	VendorName  "Intel Corporation"
	BoardName   "82845G/GL[Brookdale-G]/GE Chipset Integrated Graphics Device"
	BusID       "PCI:0:2:0"
EndSection

Section "Screen"
	Identifier "Screen0"
	Device     "Card0"
	Monitor    "Monitor0"
	SubSection "Display"
		Viewport   0 0
		Depth     24
		Modes     "1280x1024"
	EndSubSection
EndSection

Section "Screen"
	Identifier "Screen1"
	Device	   "Card0"
	Monitor	   "Monitor1"
	SubSection "Display"
		Viewport   0 0
		Depth     24
		Modes     "1280x1024"
	EndSubSection
EndSection

Section "Screen"
	Identifier "Screen0"
	Device     "Card1"
	Monitor    "Monitor0"
	Subsection "Display"
		Viewport   0 0
		Depth     24
		Modes     "1280x1024"
	EndSubSection
EndSection

Section "Screen"
	Identifier "Screen1"
	Device     "Card1"
	Monitor    "Monitor1"
	SubSection "Display"
		Viewport   0 0
		Depth     24
		Modes	  "1280x1024"
	EndSubSection
EndSection
```

Basically I tried to set all of them to 1280x1024. Because I can't figure out which settings are for which monitor.


----------



## adamk (Feb 4, 2009)

Wait, if you have the onboard intel disabled, as you say, why are trying to use it in your xorg.conf file?

I suggest taking a look at this xrandr 1.2 wiki:

http://wiki.debian.org/XStrikeForce/HowToRandR12

It contains information on adding modelines to the monitor section, along with the PreferredMode option.

Adam


----------



## Lego (Feb 4, 2009)

Its still in the xorg config because it has been there from the beginning, and because I've been testing both back and forth. When I install bsd it detects both and installs them. So, I just leave it there because I figured its not hurting anything. 

I'll check out that link and get back to ya, thanks.


----------



## Lego (Feb 4, 2009)

But I will give ya that article is a little too advanced for me.


----------



## Lego (Feb 4, 2009)

```
Section "ServerLayout"
        Identifier     "My Configuration"
        Screen         "Default Screen"
        InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"
        InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"
EndSection

Section "Files"
        RgbPath      "/usr/local/share/X11/rgb"
        ModulePath   "/usr/local/lib/xorg/modules"
        FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/misc/"
        FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/TTF/"
        FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/OTF"
        FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/Type1/"
        FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/"
        FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/"
EndSection

Section "Module"
        Load  "GLcore"
        Load  "dbe"
        Load  "dri"
        Load  "extmod"
        Load  "glx"
        Load  "record"
        Load  "xtrap"
        Load  "freetype"
        Load  "type1"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
        Identifier  "Keyboard0"
        Driver      "kbd"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
        Identifier  "Mouse0"
        Driver      "mouse"
        Option      "Protocol" "auto"
        Option      "Device" "/dev/sysmouse"
        Option      "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"
EndSection

Section "Monitor"
        Identifier   "DELL"
        DisplaySize  304 228
        Modeline "1280x1024_60.00" 108.88  1280 1360 1496 1712  1024 1025 1028 1
060  -HSync +Vsync
        Option "PreferredMode" "1280x1024_60.00"
EndSection

Section "Device"
        ### Available Driver options are:-
        ### Values: <i>: integer, <f>: float, <bool>: "True"/"False",
        ### <string>: "String", <freq>: "<f> Hz/kHz/MHz"
        ### [arg]: arg optional
        Option     "Ignore" "true"
        #Option     "NoAccel"                   # [<bool>]
        Option     "AccelMethod" "EXA"          # [<str>]
        #Option     "AccelMethod"               # [<str>]
        #Option     "offscreensize"             # [<str>]
        #Option     "SWcursor"                  # [<bool>]
        #Option     "ignoreconnector"           # [<str>]
        #Option     "forcereduced"              # [<bool>]
        #Option     "forcedpi"                  # <i>
        #Option     "useconfiguredmonitor"      # [<bool>]
        #Option     "HPD"                       # <str>
        #Option     "NoRandr"                   # [<bool>]
        #Option     "RRUseXF86Edid"             # [<bool>]
        #Option     "RROutputOrder"             # [<str>]
        #Option     "TVMode"                    # [<str>]
        Identifier  "Card0"
        Driver      "radeonhd"
        VendorName  "ATI Technologies Inc"
        BoardName   "Unknown Board"
        BusID       "PCI:2:0:0"
EndSection

Section "Screen"
        Identifier "Default Screen"
        Device     "Card0"
        DefaultDepth 24
        SubSection "Display"
                Depth     24
                #Big Virtual Screen
        EndSubSection
EndSection
```

Is this right? because it isn't working for me.. do I have to install Xrand, I know I'm missing something here:S


----------



## Lego (Feb 4, 2009)

# xrandr
Xlib: connection to ":0.0" refused by server
Xlib: No protocol specified

Can't open display :0

$ xrandr -q
xrandr: Output TV_7PIN_DIN is not disconnected but has no modes

Yea I have no idea how to get this to work


----------



## adamk (Feb 5, 2009)

You need to be more descriptive than "isn't working", first of all.

Second, only run xrandr as the user logged into X, not as root.

Finally, if you are continuing to have problems, show us your /var/log/Xorg.0.log file and the output of 'xrandr' as a regular user.


----------



## Lego (Feb 5, 2009)

Ok xorg.conf as it sits:

```
Section "ServerLayout"
	Identifier     "My Configuration"
	Screen         "Default Screen"
	InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"
	InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"
EndSection

Section "Files"
	RgbPath      "/usr/local/share/X11/rgb"
	ModulePath   "/usr/local/lib/xorg/modules"
	FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/misc/"
	FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/TTF/"
	FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/OTF"
	FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/Type1/"
	FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/"
	FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/"
EndSection

Section "Module"
	Load  "GLcore"
	Load  "dbe"
	Load  "dri"
	Load  "extmod"
	Load  "glx"
	Load  "record"
	Load  "xtrap"
	Load  "freetype"
	Load  "type1"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
	Identifier  "Keyboard0"
	Driver      "kbd"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
	Identifier  "Mouse0"
	Driver      "mouse"
	Option	    "Protocol" "auto"
	Option	    "Device" "/dev/sysmouse"
	Option	    "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"
EndSection

Section "Monitor"
	Identifier   "DELL"
	DisplaySize  312 234
	Modeline "1152x864_74.80" 104.00  1152 1224 1344 1536  864 867 871 905 -hsync +vsync
	Option "PreferredMode" "1280x1024_74.80"
EndSection

Section "Device"
        ### Available Driver options are:-
        ### Values: <i>: integer, <f>: float, <bool>: "True"/"False",
        ### <string>: "String", <freq>: "<f> Hz/kHz/MHz"
        ### [arg]: arg optional
	Option     "Ignore" "true"
        #Option     "NoAccel"            	# [<bool>]
        Option     "AccelMethod" "EXA"       	# [<str>]
        #Option     "offscreensize"      	# [<str>]
        #Option     "SWcursor"           	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "ignoreconnector"    	# [<str>]
        #Option     "forcereduced"       	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "forcedpi"           	# <i>
        #Option     "useconfiguredmonitor" 	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "HPD"                	# <str>
        #Option     "NoRandr"            	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "RRUseXF86Edid"      	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "RROutputOrder"      	# [<str>]
        #Option     "TVMode"             	# [<str>]
	Identifier  "Card0"
	Driver      "radeonhd"
	VendorName  "ATI Technologies Inc"
	BoardName   "Unknown Board"
	BusID       "PCI:2:0:0"
EndSection

Section "Screen"
	Identifier "Default Screen"
	Device     "Card0"
	DefaultDepth 24
	SubSection "Display"
		Depth     24
		#Big Virtual Screen
	EndSubSection
EndSection
```

when I run xrandr as logged user I get this:

```
$ xrandr
xrandr: Output TV_7PIN_DIN is not disconnected but has no modes
```

I've attached the xorg log file. and I've noticed my screen flickering now like when I open KRandRTray, or run xrandr, is that normal?


----------



## Lego (Feb 6, 2009)

HEY HEY!!!! I did some extra research, and looked through the entire Xorg.0.log, and refined my Xorg.conf and got it working for 1152x864 @ 60Hz Problem was my outputs.  I have to have both outputs listed or maybe just the VGA but just the DVI output wasn't working... but it says both are connected so Im assuming I do need both.


```
Option     "Monitor-DVI-I_1/digital" "DELL"
	Option     "Monitor-VGA_1/DAC_A" "DELL"
```

so now my screen is the right res, now how do I make it fill the entire monitor window.. Do I have to adjust the montior size? because that was the size that my xorg.0.log file gave me for the monitor.   Im also gunna see if I can get 1280x1024 running @ atleast 60Hz.. maybe 2 choppy but its worth a try.

One last thing.. I can also get my TV working in the same fashion correct? make a monitor section for my TV then output to the TV aswell?


----------



## Brandybuck (Feb 7, 2009)

The "radeonhd" driver is not yet ready for prime time, in my opinion. Maybe in a couple of years, but not now. Your card is supported with the "radeon" driver, so give it a try instead.


----------



## Lego (Feb 7, 2009)

whats the difference between the radeon and radeonHD drivers?
will it make a difference in running kde4 ?
Or compiz-fusion??


----------



## Brandybuck (Feb 8, 2009)

"radeon" driver is the longstanding open source driver for Radeon cards. It covers R100 through R500 chipsets (7200 through X1900) with 2D and 3D support. It has 2D only support for newer R600 and R700 cards.

radeonhd covers R500 through R700 chipsets, but only hardware acceleration for R500 chipsets. It's still fairly new, and quite buggy.

Both drivers are Open Source, and both have the benefit of ATI releasing specs. I think the radeon driver has more people working on it, however.

Note that R600 and R700 chipsets are poorly supported on both. Unfortunately your card is an RV610, so you won't get 3D or hardware accelerated 2D. But the radeon driver may still be better than the radeonhd driver. Definitely you should be able to get full resolution.


----------



## Lego (Feb 8, 2009)

Ok so I'll give the radeon a try. but will this card with that driver handle compiz-fusion/kde3.5 or just kde 4.1??

or would I have to switch to the intel card??


----------



## adamk (Feb 8, 2009)

Your radeon card does not yet support 3D acceleration with any of the open source drivers, either under linux or freebsd.


----------



## Lego (Feb 8, 2009)

so would I be better off using the onboard intel card? because I hear it has both 2D and 3d acceleration??


----------



## adamk (Feb 8, 2009)

Correct.  Hopefully the driver for your card will be on par with the driver for r500 cards in the next few months, and then ported to FreeBSD.

Adam


----------



## Lego (Feb 9, 2009)

Ok, So if I use the onboard intel card, should I use the i810 driver or the Intel Driver?  

And, Will I have to enable anything special for compiz-fusion and/or kde4.1 to run properly?? (like the option for EXA on the radeonhd)

Lastly, 



			
				adamk said:
			
		

> Correct.  Hopefully the driver for your card will be on par with the driver for r500 cards in the next few months, and then ported to FreeBSD.
> 
> Adam



Do you mean that hopefully the radeon/radeonhd driver will be on par with the intel driver? or the radeon verse the radeonhd? And if that is the case, neither run 3d (right?) so I'll still need to wait until they do to run compiz-fusion or kde4.1 with it?? Right?


----------



## adamk (Feb 9, 2009)

I would recommend the intel driver.

And what I said was that in the next few months, the 3D driver for the r600/r700 cards (like the one you have) will hopefully be on par with the driver for r500 cards (like an x1950), which currently have 3D support.

Adam


----------



## Lego (Feb 9, 2009)

I see. I see.  So, If I understand everything correctly, the radeon driver had 2D and 3D for older radeon cards but not for mine  and the radeonHD has 2D but no 3D for any (or 3D for older cards). But thanks to ati releasing the specs info, both should end up with 3D support for my card, hopefully in the next few months or so?

I'll give the intel driver ago again, and see how it does. It should run compiz-fusion and/or kde4.1 right? even compiz-fusion would be nice.. and I'll wait patiently for the radeon/radeonHD drivers to have the 3D support I need.


----------



## adamk (Feb 9, 2009)

radeon and radeonhd are 2D only drivers.  radeonhd supports r500 and newer GPUs.  radeon supports r100 and newer GPUs.  Mesa supports 3D acceleration on all r100 through r500 GPUs, whether you are using the radeon or radeonhd driver.

And, yes, Mesa should support 3D acceleration on r600 and r700 GPUs in the next few months, hopefully.

Adam


----------



## Lego (Feb 9, 2009)

whats Mesa ?

Im gunna install compiz-fusion tonight, do I need to now anything special like for the Intel Driver because I checked this article quick "http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en/articles/compiz-fusion/index.html" and it didn't say anything about the Intel or ati driver, only the Nvida driver.


----------



## adamk (Feb 9, 2009)

Mesa is an open source OpenGL implementation.  It provides 3D acceleration for ATI, intel, matrox, sis, and via GPUs.  http://mesa3d.org/

Assuming you are successfully using the intel driver (and you shouldn't need to do anything other than switch to the intel driver in your xorg.conf file), you should be able to start compiz with these commands:

$ LIBGL_ALWAYS_INDIRECT=1 compiz --replace --ignore-desktop-hints ccp &
$ emerald --replace &


----------



## Lego (Feb 9, 2009)

awesome!! and thanks for the link. do you by chance have a link for the radeon and/or radeonHD developement pages? so I can keep an eye out for the update I need.


----------



## adamk (Feb 9, 2009)

I would just keep an eye open here:

http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=home

Adam


----------



## Lego (Feb 10, 2009)

Ok, I changed over to the Intel Driver... pain in the but to get it working properly again  but now its running at 1280x1024 @ 60Hz, some choppy-ness when I move windows around, and it doesn't fill my monitor at (size-wise) the moment but Im sure if I adjust the Display size I can fix that... So anyway.

Using this as my guide,  http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en/articles/compiz-fusion/index.html , I installed compiz-fusion the first time, and didn't uncheck the GNOME option but did check the KDE option, and it asked a few other questions which I left alone (checked the KDE option because it seemed like a good idea since Im running KDE... bad idea? as root). I made the Changes to the Xorg.conf like it says to, and rebooted and it was giving a couldn't load display error..(I did the compiz-fusion install from a Konsole.. bad idea?)

Not realizing that the mistakes were because I didn't have my monitor setup properly in the xorg.conf I proceeded to try and add the pkg for compiz-fusion which I thought worked.  In any event I tried adding it a few more times reconfigured my xorg.conf and got back to kde. were I proceeded to try and add compiz-fusion again with the "make install clean" from the proper port folder. And this is what Im getting at the End of the process. And its not asking me the questions like it was the very first time. and I've tried this process a few times.


```
Making install in doc
gmake[1]: Entering directory `/usr/ports/audio/libcanberra/work/libcanberra-0.10/doc'
gmake[2]: Entering directory `/usr/ports/audio/libcanberra/work/libcanberra-0.10/doc'
gmake[2]: Nothing to be done for `install-exec-am'.
gmake[2]: Nothing to be done for `install-data-am'.
gmake[2]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/audio/libcanberra/work/libcanberra-0.10/doc'
gmake[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/audio/libcanberra/work/libcanberra-0.10/doc'
gmake[1]: Entering directory `/usr/ports/audio/libcanberra/work/libcanberra-0.10'
gmake[2]: Entering directory `/usr/ports/audio/libcanberra/work/libcanberra-0.10'
gmake[2]: Nothing to be done for `install-exec-am'.
if test -z "" ; then \
                for p in libcanberra.schemas ; do \
                        GCONF_CONFIG_SOURCE=xml:merged:/usr/local/etc/gconf/gconf.xml.defaults  --makefile-install-rule ./$p ; \
                done ; \
        fi
--makefile-install-rule: not found
gmake[2]: *** [install-data-local] Error 127
gmake[2]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/audio/libcanberra/work/libcanberra-0.10'
gmake[1]: *** [install-am] Error 2
gmake[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/audio/libcanberra/work/libcanberra-0.10'
gmake: *** [install-recursive] Error 1
*** Error code 2

Stop in /usr/ports/audio/libcanberra.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/audio/libcanberra.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/sysutils/gnome-control-center.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/x11-wm/compiz.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/x11-wm/compiz.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/x11-wm/compiz-fusion.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/x11-wm/compiz-fusion.
#
```

So, I figured I would try and start it anyway. (not as root, in a Konsole)


```
$ compiz --replace --sm-disable --ignore-desktop-hints ccp &
compiz: not found
$ emerald --replace &
emerald: not found
$ LIBGL_ALWAYS_INDIRECT=1 compiz --replace --ignore-desktop-hints ccp &
compiz: not found
$
```

I get the same errors when I try and run as root aswell. What do ya thinks going on here? Any suggestions on how to fix it? Im gunna run "portmaster -a" and maybe it will update everything and fix itself.. not sure if that will work but it seems like a good idea for the moment.

```
# portsnap fetch update
# portmaster -a
```


----------



## adamk (Feb 10, 2009)

Check the output of 'pkg_info | grep compiz' to see if you even have compiz-fusion installed from packages, since you tried to install it that way.  If not, you'll have to install it somehow.  

I can't really help with the build error.  Sounds like something that should be reported to the maintainer of the audio/libcanberra port. 

You can always get back to the configuration questions in any port by running 'make config' in that port directory.

Adam


----------



## Lego (Feb 10, 2009)

Ok, I try that.


----------



## Lego (Feb 10, 2009)

```
# pkg_info | grep compiz
compiz-bcop-0.6.0_1 Code generator for Compiz Fusion Plugins
compizconfig-backend-gconf-0.6.0_2 The gconf backend for CompizConfig
compizconfig-python-0.6.0.1_1 Python bindings for the compizconfig library
libcompizconfig-0.6.0 An alternative configuration system for Compiz
#
```


----------



## adamk (Feb 10, 2009)

You have a few older compiz related ports installed, but not compiz or any of the compiz-fusion plugins, and certainly not the latest available in the ports tree.

Adam


----------



## Lego (Feb 10, 2009)

ok portsnap went good, started the portmaser -a and it was going good until this:
[code}
===>>> Returning to update check of installed ports

===>>> Launching child to update xf86-video-vga-4.1.0_1 to xf86-video-vga-4.1.0_3

===>>> Port directory: /usr/ports/x11-drivers/xf86-video-vga
        ===>>> This port is marked BROKEN
        ===>>> Needs to be removed

        ===>>> If you are sure you can build it, remove the
               BROKEN line in the Makefile and try again.

===>>> Update for xf86-video-vga-4.1.0_1 failed
===>>> Aborting update

#
[/code]

would I pkg_delete that? or go to the port directory and uninstall it? if so, what would the command be?


----------



## Lego (Feb 10, 2009)

the make config only lets me make one change, there was a bunch more options the firt time.


----------



## adamk (Feb 10, 2009)

Yes, you can pkg_delete that.

If you ran 'make config' in the x11-wm/compiz-fusion port directory, you are only changing the configuration options for that one port, not all the ports that it pulls in (such as x11-wm/compiz).

Adam


----------



## Lego (Feb 10, 2009)

i see.. hmm.. well I need to get vista off the second partition and re-install XP, so I just download the 7.1 DVD burn it and install that, with kde3.5 , compiz-fusion, right from the there, would make my life easier I think.  So Just so I can get it right the first time. what options do I need to change when installing it?

Select KDE option and unselect the GNOME selection, anything else?  Oh and while Im thinking about it is there a wireless manager that I can use in kde 3.5 like a gui. one I can install at the same time.

bsd-airtools says file not found, and desktopbsd-tools didn't work either, neither did kwifimanager .. Im using the locations from freshports. it gives me these errors


```
$ su
Password:
# cd /usr/ports/net-mgmt/bsd-airtools/ && make install clean
===>  bsd-airtools-0.3 broken by removal of wicontrol ioctls from if_wavelan_ieee.h.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/net-mgmt/bsd-airtools.
# pkg_add -r bsd-tools
Error: FTP Unable to get [url]ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/i386/packages-7.1-release/Latest/bsd-tools.tbz:[/url] File unavailable (e.g., file not found, no access)
pkg_add: unable to fetch 'ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/i386/packages-7.1-release/Latest/bsd-tools.tbz' by URL
#
```


----------



## adamk (Feb 10, 2009)

Sorry, I can't really comment on wireless gui options.  I've only used wpa_supplicant under FreeBSD (and without much luck: http://www.freebsd.org/cgi/query-pr.cgi?pr=131153 and http://www.freebsd.org/cgi/query-pr.cgi?pr=131162 ).  My opinion of wireless on FreeBSD is not that high at the moment.

As for the compiz-fusion port...  I just stick with the defaults when compiling it.


----------



## Lego (Feb 10, 2009)

so don't even change the option for gnome and kde support??


----------



## adamk (Feb 10, 2009)

I haven't been changing it.  

Adam


----------



## Lego (Feb 10, 2009)

ok so I removed that package and started the portmaster -a again. and it went for long time and got to this: 

```
===>>> Port directory: /usr/ports/x11-drivers/xf86-video-vesa
===>>> Launching 'make checksum' for x11-drivers/xf86-video-vesa in background
===>>> Gathering dependency list for x11-drivers/xf86-video-vesa from ports
===>>> Starting recursive 'make config' check
===>>> Recursive 'make config' check complete for x11-drivers/xf86-video-vesa

===>>> Returning to update check of installed ports

===>>> Launching child to update xf86-video-via-0.2.2_2 to xf86-video-via-0.2.2_3

===>>> Port directory: /usr/ports/x11-drivers/xf86-video-via
        ===>>> This port is marked IGNORE
        ===>>> requires pciVideoPtr typedef

        ===>>> If you are sure you can build it, remove the
               IGNORE line in the Makefile and try again.

===>>> Update for xf86-video-via-0.2.2_2 failed
===>>> Aborting update

#
```

what config file do I edit to fix this?


----------



## adamk (Feb 10, 2009)

I've never used portmaster, but I don't see why you can't just pkg_delete that package, too.

Adam


----------



## Lego (Feb 10, 2009)

what the heck is wrong with my system.. another one...


```
===>>> Returning to update check of installed ports


===>>> The x11/xorg-protos port has been deleted: Not really necessary
===>>> Aborting update

#
```

It gets so far then I get one of these, and I have to fix it then start the entire process over, how do I fix this one?


----------



## adamk (Feb 10, 2009)

As I said, I've never used portmaster.  I really can't help you out here.

Adam


----------

